# Werner Ladder Gadgets



## IHATE_HOMEDEPOT (May 27, 2008)

Pretty sweet, I never did like the platforms, especially when they were an extra cost and installation to boot in some cases. The brush cup liners are relatively cheap too. I did not see liners for the tool bucket but it was only $10.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

looks like it came from HD:laughing:


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

I don't really like adding anything to my ladders.

I put some leveler-feet on one of my extension ladders...took me about 4 hours to trust them.
Even now sometimes I think "hmmm I wonder if those bolts are still in there ok...(this thought always occurs when up near the top).

I'd prefer the fold down tray (the one that says "Do not stand here") on it, to the set-up you got there.

If I wanna dig around in a bucket for my stuff, I'll do it on the ground.

But I'm not flaming you..if that works for you, then I got no problem with it.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

I saw that at Blowes the other day, and I thought "hmmmm, interesting"

but I wasn't ready to invest in a new ladder just to make it "toy" compatible.

Perhaps if it would retro fit my older Werner, I'd buy the bigger "bucket"










to catch paper scraps after trimming them, or to hold pieces of sconces as I removed them from the wall. 

And there are other attachments that looked interesting:

the hook:










and the "lasso"


----------



## Gotdibz (Sep 30, 2010)

I looked into them , to bad my ladders aren't compatible. I like the Utility hook, Especially if your doing crown molding.


----------



## Westview (Jul 23, 2011)

I may have to get one.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Steve Richards said:


> I don't really like adding anything to my ladders.
> 
> I put some leveler-feet on one of my extension ladders...took me about 4 hours to trust them.
> 
> I'd prefer the fold down tray (the one that says "Do not stand here")


What? Im not supposed to stand on that?  No wonder I keep breaking trays on my step ladders. As for the levelers....The auto-levelers rock. I love them. They are on about half of my ladders. I can relate to the "trust" thing. I was leary at first too. And 4 hours isnt bad for a first installation. My first attempt was at least that and I turned a 28' into a 24' because I kept screwing up.  Probably installed 10 or 15 since then and it takes me 20 minutes or so now. :thumbsup:


----------



## RDK (Sep 22, 2011)

I think it would work well if you were doing carpentry work. As far as painting I wonder if it would be in the way and make the ladder a pain to move. Plus it may be one more tool that breaks and needs to be replaced or never can be found when you need it! :lol:


----------



## crazyson2001 (Jan 3, 2010)

I've got a 6' step with the bucket. I debated buying it because it looked kinda hokey, but it was only $12 so I figured why not. It is handy. I don't use it much at all while painting, but it is nice to have during prep and very handy with any carpentry/repair work. It is sturdier than I expected and doesn't add much weight to the ladder.


----------



## IHATE_HOMEDEPOT (May 27, 2008)

chrisn said:


> looks like it came from HD


Busted. Still a hater though, kinda. 

Funny that the bigger bucket is rated at 25 lbs. which is the same as the smaller one although it appears to be thicker plastic.

As to the auto leg levelers I am on the fence whether they are better, I do not like how they self adjust when moving them however when they don't slip while moving it is cool.


----------

